# Bon Hiver FBS bindings



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Check out these new bindings. Bon Hiver? Freebase? Binding System


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

*You have got to be kidding.*

1)change your name. Maybe you had it first but that name fully belongs to Justin Vernon now

2) those things look like a major injury waiting to happen. I would never trust them. 

3) do people think snowboarders are really this lazy? are we? Speed entry bindings are one thing. Stuff like this is unnecessary.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Think they did a lot of testing out around mount snow last season I believe. Not a bad concept and from what I understand only the backfoot unlatches. I am considering getting a couple pair just to test out myself. Probably would say they are about as secure as bindings on a split board.

Believe Cro-Reps-Smith might have tried a pair he has a video posted in the vid section that is from these guys.

Found the video-


Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> new edit from mt hood, im the rider in blue and orange as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

yo easy im telling you to take a look. im not telling you have to buy it. next my name is mine and mine alone. last im not here to be bashed on so chill.


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

ya i saw them for the first time at snow last year they look solid


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

tterby1 said:


> yo easy im telling you to take a look. im not telling you have to buy it. next my name is mine and mine alone. last im not here to be bashed on so chill.


I meant the name Bon Hiver (I was being presumptuous that you work with/for/own the company)


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

The singer, OK lesson time bon hiver means good winter in french and there's not a thing wrong with that.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I'm all about challenging the ideas of what a snowboard is and can be for the sake of improvement. I don't think strapping in is particularly inconvienent that designing a binding system around it is worth the compromise in performance.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i rode these for about 3 weeks at mt hood and overall the held up decently enough. i was only riding the proto types so there was a lot of little things that got annoying at times but he took all our feedback on them and is going to fix that in the final models. i can say that my foot never came out of the binding when i didnt want it to.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

tterby1 said:


> yo easy im telling you to take a look. im not telling you have to buy it. next my name is mine and mine alone. last im not here to be bashed on so chill.


It's called feedback back and good bad or fucking blunt you should take it. So stop whining like a sand filled vagina and take your lumps.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

One thing snaps and you're done and you need knee surgery. Getting in and out is not that hard. Magnets are heavy too, these will be heavy.


----------

